# 115 today in SW Michigan



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Still early obviously. They were all very fresh. Some showed signs of frost damage. Decent size overall. Next week will be killer. They were very sporadic with almost all coming from two small areas.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

And I was about to post "pictures or it didn't happen " on the other post. 

Definitely an early run. Going to have to get out and scout a little. I don't typically start looking until the first week of may. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Kennybks said:


> And I was about to post "pictures or it didn't happen " on the other post.
> 
> Definitely an early run. Going to have to get out and scout a little. I don't typically start looking until the first week of may. Thanks for sharing.


I thought the same thing until I started hunting SW Michigan. They are the first to grow every year. People have been finding them over there for two weeks.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

nice


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Was this like state line south?


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

I found 36 after work yesterday


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I can't smell the pictures.

Congrats on the finds though!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sprytle said:


> Was this like state line south?


Like an hour north of the border.


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice haul! Should be popping in the SE soon hopefully.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

NICE HAUL. We've still got snow in the hills up here. Fun to watch the wave start moving closer though...


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Tizzo said:


> Nice haul! Should be popping in the SE soon hopefully.


I did some casual looking while scouting turkeys yesterday in lapeer county. Still seems too early for my area.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

found a couple more fri. the ones i had left had been picked,never seen anyone in that spot either, big disapointment but o well. Then to another spot that had been bombarded already, then found out some briliant person posted the intersection for that one on facebook, glad its not a go too spot lol, it was a zoo, so much for the 50 or so you can get out of it


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Sparky23 said:


> found a couple more fri. the ones i had left had been picked,never seen anyone in that spot either, big disapointment but o well. Then to another spot that had been bombarded already, then found out some briliant person posted the intersection for that one on facebook, glad its not a go too spot lol, it was a zoo, so much for the 50 or so you can get out of it


Hate when that happens I've had close friends run their mouths about spots I have taken them too its so annoying on a positive note sometimes it's fun to walk out of a state land spot with 10 cars parked there and everyone you talked to only found 5 or 10 and you have a bag of 250 plus it's happened to me many times I just figure they haven't put in the hours learning the spot the way I have


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Haha totaly agree with you there, i have done the same, always fun lol


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Sparky23 said:


> found a couple more fri. the ones i had left had been picked,never seen anyone in that spot either, big disapointment but o well. Then to another spot that had been bombarded already, then *found out some brilliant person posted the intersection for that one on facebook*, glad its not a go too spot lol, it was a zoo, so much for the 50 or so you can get out of it


When people post your spots whether it be walleye, deer or mushrooms it always stings. I couldn't imagine sharing morel spots though.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Sparky23 said:


> found a couple more fri. the ones i had left had been picked,never seen anyone in that spot either, big disapointment but o well. Then to another spot that had been bombarded already, then found out some briliant person posted the intersection for that one on facebook, glad its not a go too spot lol, it was a zoo, so much for the 50 or so you can get out of it


You also have to remove the meta data from pics! Ppl can get location from almost any pic if meta data is not removed!!!


----------

